# Speedster kickstand help



## Allrounderco (Sep 18, 2018)

I bought a Speedster with no kickstand. I would like some help in identifying the correct number part to look out for. It's a 1968 26" wheeled camelback. The frame is 17", but I think all the camelbacks were the same. Thanks to anyone who knows, or can take the time to look.


----------



## mongeese (Sep 19, 2018)

@Oldbikes


----------



## mongeese (Sep 19, 2018)

@ABC Services


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 20, 2018)

Blackbomber said:


> I bought a Speedster with no kickstand. I would like some help in identifying the correct number part to look out for. It's a 1968 26" wheeled camelback. The frame is 17", but I think all the camelbacks were the same. Thanks to anyone who knows, or can take the time to look.
> 
> View attachment 870418



I have never seem a kickstand with a parts number.That frame should take the standard  universal stand with the top plate with one center bolt.Just make sure it is for a 26" bike


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks so much for the universal suggestion. I'd certainly prefer to put the factory type on there, but I'm not going to start purchasing random stands to experiment, so that may be my solution.

As for the numbers, I didn't see one stamped on my '55 Corvette stand, so maybe it's something they did on later model bikes. Found a pic on the web of the stamping, up near the top bend. Incidentally, I tried the 'Vette stand on there, and it stuck out way too far and interfered with the crank rotation. Length was fine, as both are 26" wheeled bikes. I also have a post war DX with a side stand I might try this weekend.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 21, 2018)

I have several dozen different Schwinn kickstands. One list I saw indicated you would need a #350. I will check and see if I have one of those.


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 21, 2018)

That would be cool. Glad to know such a list exists, and helpful people have access to it. I'm interested, if you have one you are willing to sell. If not, you've pointed me in the right direction.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 21, 2018)

A balloon or middleweight stand will not work on a lightweight frame. Here's the list I have but no mention for the 26" wheeled bikes, just 27". Not really sure if that makes any difference or not. The stands didn't get stamped on the old 50's and early/mid 60's bikes.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 21, 2018)

If you're collecting them this one is good deal for $13 shipped. Pay no attention to what the seller says it's for or the year, he has no idea.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-19...148985?hash=item1eea4106b9:g:5yIAAOSwDjFbmHH3


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 21, 2018)

That's awesome - thanks for taking the time to post that up! I wouldn't even begin to know where to look for such info.

Now I would think that the 349 might be an option. It's stated for 24 or 26" lightweight, Manta Ray. My frame looks a lot like a Manta frame (although I've never seen one with 26" wheels).

After typing the above, I saw your response with the eBay link for the 350. That would be an awesome price. I'm curious about your thoughts on the 349, but I'm watching the auction you posted. When I only paid $50 for the bike, it's tough to stomach spending $25 again for the stand (what a lot of auctions ask), although it really shouldn't matter, because I love riding this thing.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 21, 2018)

Sometimes finding the right stand can be a real PITA. Looking at this parts page it seems the 27" and 26" lightweights have a different stand. The length  and bends are critical. The one for the Manta may be a closer match. Here's the 1962 parts page but like I said, the numbers were stamped on the stands at a later time.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 21, 2018)

I have this stand for an early 60's lightweight. I don't have the cam.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 22, 2018)

I have the 8321.


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 25, 2018)

And now for the exciting conclusion...

As it turns out, the stand from my 1948 DX does fit. The bend is probably not perfect - the bike seems to stand a bit more upright than I would expect. But it's stable, and swings out of the way, unlike the one from the Corvette. It hangs a bit away from the stay, but not unlike the 'Vette. I wasn't even going to try this, except that I just installed a drop stand on the DX (didn't really buy it for that bike, but was hoping it would work). Figured now was the time to give it a try. I may eventually try a 349, since I don't know if I'll keep the drop stand on the DX, or use it for the dream ratter in my head (that will most likely stay in my head).


----------

